# Juwan Howard ask for a trade!!



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47571/20070812/juwan_wants_to_be_traded/

Man, the only way he wanted to be in this team is with KG. I can understand, but... It's not like he is in a much confortable position to ask to be traded (not that many teams would take a run to trade for him)

Thoughts?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh well. I was hoping he could mentor the young kids.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

He can't be traded for a decent player, so sorry Juwan.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Juwan Howard might be one of my least favorite players of all time, he is exceptionally over paid and he is no more than a role player. Oddly enough he problem has his best chance to be a primary option and a relevant NBA player again and he would rather go ride the pine elsewhere. He is probably getting the championship itch now that he is in the twilight of his career. Whats funny about it though is even with Garnett the Wolves weren't going to even come close to competing for a championship this year. Best of luck trying to trade him and that contract, unless it is expiring this year you aren't going to get much for him, at the best some other teams overpaid crap.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Let his contract expire, so I don't care. He should be lucky enough to have a team or player option at the end.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Juwan and Madsen to Nuggets for Evans and Najera? Then your team can try to trade Evans for some PG like Marcus Banks or for a C.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well apparently the wolves have no intent to trade him, but really we dont need him here.

would someone take him on for an expiring or a TE?.... probably not

even less likely we could get a young guy or draft pick.

so really we either take back something we dont want or keep a guy we dont need.


bah


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

trade him back for mike james?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

at least if we cant get rid of him its pretty unlikely he'll pick up his extension... which makes him an expiring contract, could maybe even buy him out for a few mil less


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> trade him back for mike james?


:laugh:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Maybe a Howard, Davis, and Blount to LA deal for Bynum & filler?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

By filler, I hope you don't include Sasha Vujacic


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Maybe a Howard, Davis, and Blount to LA deal for Bynum & filler?


I'm sure that Lakers won't trade Bynum in a case like this. They refused to trade him for Jason Kidd and are reluctant to involve him in a Jermaine O'Neal trade...

I still think my trade idea with Denver is more likely. Then your team can trade Evans. I put Phoenix, but I believe that teams like Philadelphia and Toronto would like to add him to their roster, especially Toronto, where he would be a major improvement over Kris Humphries.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

He is an expiring if he doesn't pick up his option.

If some team wants a lame PF and we can get a happier player who's expiring, sure. Toronto behind Bosh?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Juwon and Marko for Antoine Walker!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think a deal to the Lakers for Bynum would be amazing. If we can move howard, davis, and Blount and get Bynum and a pick plus fillers, I would be amazingly happy.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

let his contract expire.

start fresh.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> I think a deal to the Lakers for Bynum would be amazing. If we can move howard, davis, and Blount and get Bynum and a pick plus fillers, I would be amazingly happy.


nah they wouldnt even give him up for JKidd apparently so they definately wouldnt for that package.

id be happy with an expiring and a second rounder personally


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Howard doesn't have much choices right now. He should just stay with the team for now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

they could probably use him in orlando beside dwight, and the magic have a couple of expiring deals they could return to the wolves... with hopefully a 2nd rounder.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Maybe a Howard, Davis, and Blount to LA deal for Bynum & filler?


Well, if you drop the demand for Bynum, LA might agree to a **** swap. You really don't want Blount and Jefferson in the same locker room.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

myst said:


> Juwon and Marko for Antoine Walker!


Minnesota would probably do that, since they'd get rid of two waste products.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Yep, it looks like old Juwan is just gonna have to play without KG this season. And he's gonna have to deal with the Minnesota winter, too. Poor, poor Juwan...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

meh if theres no chance of getting an expiring, a young guy or a pick for him then just put him in for spot minutes... if hes that un-happy he wont pick up his extension and will expire after next season, which is a good thing


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't think LA is toally against trading Bynum. After all that Kobe stuff talking about Bynum. I don't think he will play there much longer. The only reason he hasn't been traded to Indiana is because LA is smart enough not to trade him along with Odom. If we stack the trade. Sending more talent than we receive. I think LA would bite.

Farmar/Critt
Kobe
Davis
Odom/Juwan
Blount/Mihm

That is a better team for sure.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I don't think LA is toally against trading Bynum. After all that Kobe stuff talking about Bynum. I don't think he will play there much longer. The only reason he hasn't been traded to Indiana is because LA is smart enough not to trade him along with Odom. If we stack the trade. Sending more talent than we receive. I think LA would bite.
> 
> Farmar/Critt
> Kobe
> ...


i still cant see them doing it, LA sees a lot more in bynum then the rest of the league does... to them his value is huge, like trading for a superstar huge, i dont agree with them at all but thats the way it is unfortunately cause id like to get him to pair with Al

not happening though


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Pimped Out said:


> trade him back for mike james?


The reason that trade happened was to get out of James' contract. The only way Howard gets traded is for an expiring contract. Most likely he sucks it up and plays or takes a buy-out.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juwan has had a huge contract previously, i think we just have to hope that he would preffer to play on a winning team than get a few more mil.
so give him some garbage minutes while giving the young guys most of the court time, by the end of the season he opts out and is basically an expiring contract.. somehting this team can use many of


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

My complete trade idea include 5 teams...

Denver trade Evans to Toronto and Najera to Wolves;
Minnesota trade Juwan and Madsen to Denver;
Toronto trade Humphries and Dixon to Philadelphia;
Philadelphia trade Willie Green and Kevin Ollie to Phoenix;
Phoenix trade Piatkowski to Toronto and Marcus Banks to Wolves;

Then, my other trade idea that involves Portland, Lakers and Seattle;

Minnesota trade Ricky Davis and Marko Jaric to Seattle;
Seattle trade Wally to Portland, Petro to Minnesota and Gelabale to Lakers;
Portland trade Webster to Seattle and Lafrentz to Minnesota;
Lakers trade Vujacic to Portland;


Your team roster:

Blount/Petro/Ratliff
Al/Craig Smith/Lafrentz
Brewer/Gomes/Najera
McCants/Green/Hassell
Foye/Banks/Telfair


Your team can even use Najera and Telfair expiring contracts to help in a Mark Blount or Trenton Hassell trade.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Blount & Jefferson don't get along. Blount needs to go.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Blount & Jefferson don't get along. Blount needs to go.


How do you know about that?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> How do you know about that?


ive actually heard it on multiple occasions aswell.. ill try to dig up the link when i get a chance.

nothing too serious though, but they arent exactly friendly, im assuming blount will be gone before the trade deadline if possible aswell


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...3/wolves_talking_to_three_teams_about_howard/


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

That should shut up the crying baby. He is perfect here for a veteran leadership, but I guess not. Mark Madsen is the next veteran leader............


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Wonder who the 3 teams are, i thought the magic might be interested his shooting would be good next to dwight/foyle, and they have some expiring deals


----------

